# Anyone else entering senior year? (High school)



## galaxy0311 (May 27, 2013)

I start tomorrow. I'm a nervous reck, I'm terrified and just not wanting to wake up at all. Mostly because my schedule is so horrible, I don't think I'm gonna know anyone at all. And I just realized lunch will probably be a huge issue as well. If I don't know anyone in the class, who am I supposed to sit with at lunch? I hate being that one girl who seems to follow quietly anyone I kind of know and hope they let me sit with them.

These are just first week nerves. I'm already sweating thinking about senior events, especially prom. And college applications? Ha! 

I really don't think ill make it through this year.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm starting senior year next monday :afr i'm nervous


----------



## jadengt50 (Aug 17, 2013)

Yea, i've had worries about senior year too. That lunchroom situation was a real problem for me last year, but I just made sure I knew at least two or three of the people in group. Most people are pretty accepting and friendly. Even if you barely know anyone, if they are good people, when you divulge your opinions and feelings they will likely welcome you into the group. Hope this helps.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm nervous too, I hope I don't break during the year either.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

jadengt50 said:


> Yea, i've had worries about senior year too. That lunchroom situation was a real problem for me last year, but I just made sure I knew at least two or three of the people in group. Most people are pretty accepting and friendly. Even if you barely know anyone, if they are good people, when you divulge your opinions and feelings they will likely welcome you into the group. Hope this helps.


I'm probably gonna sit in the office by myself like every year :afr


----------



## xxtokyoxx (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm starting next week ! Dreading lunch :/ Also I have English 1st semester and I am so terrified about doing class presentations , I stutter every time -_- . This year will be hell for me , but thank god it's my last. I hate HS . So much .


----------



## Mya (Aug 31, 2012)

I started today. I actually managed to make a couple friends, but most of my classes are filled with people who hate me, so.


----------



## Kln (Aug 20, 2013)

Started the first day of my senior year today, and honestly... It wasn't that bad! Well it was sorta bad, but overall I feel like this could be a great year! Let me per-reference this up by saying that in my school only freshmen have to show up on the first day for freshmen orientation obviously, but this year they changed it so that everybody has to show up, which I thought was complete bs. Started off with schedule introduction where you spent 10 min in each of your classes which wasn't too bad, lunch really sucked cause all you did was stand around talking to friends for 10 min, I of course stood in against a wall talking of course to no one, I also have my (sorta) ex gf in one class so that might be a little awkward.. Next we had some lame power point with all the seniors in the gym that only lasted 20 min and then they gave us 40 min to socialize of which I spent just sitting down listening to music.. Then they gave us an hour to sign up for clubs and stuff, which is also bs cause it only takes 10 min to sign up for the crap you want, other 50 min went to socializing. I awkwardly wandered around for 20 min trying to avoid superficial dirt bags and then I ran into an old buddy we started talking for a little bit, and before I knew it we spent the whole day together! He found out I had the same lunch period with him and said if I ever needed a place to sit I could sit with him and his friends without feeling like I was intruding  Which would be a nice change of pace considering I usually spend my lunch period in the library. He also talked about buying a D&D set and said maybe we could play together sometimes, which of course I said yes. Overall the day went pretty well (would've been better if my bus didn't show up late.. Got home 1 hours and 30 min late -_-) But honestly I feel this could potentially be a really great year!  Good luck to everyone else who has to go back to school soon.


----------



## Iamsoawkward (Aug 23, 2013)

I just recently started senior year too! I was 100% dreading it, until I realized how much opportunity there is for this year. This is your last year, and then you don't have to see any of these people again! So do what you want and enjoy it-even if its alone! I figure new friends at this point are cool, but not really necessary cause its the last year. Just adopt the "senior year, don't care" attitude and it'll be great! Or at least it has been for me so far.
Although I must admit the whole prom/homecoming/events thing is making me nervous! Little bit awkward to be the only one without a date...but it's ok! Just keep your head up


----------

